# Salt price survey



## Jfdvrod (Nov 29, 2014)

What are the prices of salt around the country, here in Lou, KY it is $124 per ton. Seems a bit "salty". That was a price delivered at a quantity of 200 ton. 

DO you charge your customers sales tax when you provide salt treatments????


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Jfdvrod;1892334 said:


> What are the prices of salt around the country, here in Lou, KY it is $124 per ton. Seems a bit "salty". That was a price delivered at a quantity of 200 ton.
> 
> DO you charge your customers sales tax when you provide salt treatments????


Went up from 68.50 to 73.00 this year, in ct we have to charge sales tax along with plowing.I buy tax free for resale and charge tax on total service,with the exception of my tax free jobs,PO,daycare,religious etc.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

85/ton delivered in 25 ton quantities prior to oct 1. After then, i think it went up to 90/ton.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My butt hurts. 

No sales tax collection required when I pay it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1892801 said:


> My butt hurts.
> 
> No sales tax collection required when I pay it.


Nevermind".........I don't feel like a PM today..........


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

derekslawncare;1892788 said:


> 85/ton delivered in 25 ton quantities prior to oct 1. After then, i think it went up to 90/ton.


Wonder if they can deliver to Michigan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1892810 said:


> Nevermind".........I don't feel like a PM today..........


Chicken......


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

$95 a ton at the big pit half an hour away and $135 a yard at the material yard in town. Southern nh


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1892801 said:


> My butt hurts.
> 
> No sales tax collection required when I pay it.


All you need is a sales tax # so you can be an ambassador for the state so you collect their money and send them another check every month. It does have some benefit.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

97 a ton delivered


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

$145 a ton delivered. 25 ton minimum


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Were paying $89 per yard picked up. Or if we take delivery of a tri-axle load its $84 a ton delivered.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

We're a small operation, only go through 10-12 ton a year. 
We picked up 4 ton of bulk at $175/ton and 4 pallets of bagged at $255/pallet last week.
I shopped around and that was the best I could do on small quantities locally.
I would have bought more earlier, at a better rate, but until last week, didn't have a storage facility.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

$85 per ton for treated salt delivered


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

BMWSTUD25;1893073 said:


> $85 per ton for treated salt delivered


Where in NY is this at??


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Interesting we live ontop of a salt mine in south east michigan and are paying WAY more than other states. 
$125-$140 a ton right now. They said pricing would jump out of control if December was bad, so I'm thinking since the 10 day forcast has us in the upper 30* with no snow we should be good. Although I'm sure if it's quiet all month the price will not go down


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

145.00 a ton from a local supplier. 

I heard some guys getting it directly for 125.00/ton with 300-400 tons purchase. 

Was wanting to put up a salt bin this year, but I didn't want a light winter, and then sit on expensive salt if it doesn't snow. 


....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Superior L & L;1893178 said:


> Interesting we live ontop of a salt mine in south east michigan and are paying WAY more than other states.
> $125-$140 a ton right now. They said pricing would jump out of control if December was bad, so I'm thinking since the 10 day forcast has us in the upper 30* with no snow we should be good. Although I'm sure if it's quiet all month the price will not go down


I hear what your saying about us living on top of a salt mine and we have the highest price salt around. 
Some of the salt I have seen in some pics here looks brown, is that from over seas.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I believe most the brown salt is from Egypt. Michigan salt brought 2 container ships over. 45,000 tons worth. Not sure it was a whole lot cheaper but the good thing is it was available


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;1892811 said:


> Wonder if they can deliver to Michigan.


I ordered and paid for it from Holiday Sand and Gravel, Bonner Springs, KS. However, the truck that delivered it was from Central Salt, Elgin IL. 888-499-7258. Might give them a try. You look like you may be closer to them than I am, so you might do even better than my price. Good luck.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;1893478 said:


> I hear what your saying about us living on top of a salt mine and we have the highest price salt around.
> Some of the salt I have seen in some pics here looks brown, is that from over seas.


The non-international/mortan salt here comes from chile, has a yellow/beige color.


----------

